# En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2019)

_Mais que se passe-t-il les amis ?!

J'avais créé un beau sujet pour taquiner le modérateur du portfolio. Vous savez, le gars un coup facho, un coup facho aussi… Et voilà qu'il détourne sans complexe le contenu de MON message pour créer son sujet à lui ! Je me demande bien ce qu'il va me faire dire. En tout cas, vous êtes prévenu. Ce n'est pas moi, *Toum'ai* macgé-user matricule 403222, qui vous cause ! Mais bien ce barjo de modérateur du portfolio ! Ne vous y trompez pas…_



…………………………

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio… 

…Autant se mettre à l'aise ici !*

…………………………​



Ça faisait un moment que je cherchais où caser un pareil truc. C'est que ça n'est pas un petit bazar, ce nouvel espace de discussion ouvert à toutes et tous ! Rends-toi compte par toi même.


Contrairement au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes de l'époque du 56k…
​

Ici tu peux poster au delà des 800 px et 300 Ko.
Ici tu peux poster plus d'une image par jour.
Ici tu peux sans aucun risque citer les photos des copains.
Ici tu peux causer des images en bien comme en mal.
Ici toujours, tu peux partager des séries si le cœur t'en dis.


Si ÇA ce n'est pas le bonheur, qu'est ce que c'est ?!​



Ici SURTOUT, tu échappes au modo facho du portfolio et de la haute idée qu'il se fait de lui-même. À moins que ce soit… et de la haute estime qu'il se porte. Ou… et du pouvoir castrateur de talents qu'il agite pour combler le vide affectif de sa vie de nerd… Bref… En plus il y connaît rien en photographie, c'est dire… Sorti de ses consignes, c'est une buse ! Que dis-je, une triple buse !

Donc installe-toi, commande à boire et trinquons ensemble à cette petite victoire !


"Adieu modo à la consigne et la badine facile…
Ici on peut dire et faire ce que l'on veut !
Avec modération quand même, on est en terrasse !"​


Et je repasse la main à Toum' pour la conclusion en image.









​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2019)

En clair, et sous mon pseudo cette fois, voilà ce qui t'attends ici. 


Soit tu utilises ce sujet pour prolonger l'expérience utilisateur qui fait tant défaut au portfolio et ses consignes barbantes.
Soit tu continues d'écorner ces fameuses consignes, par des interventions outrepassant le cadre du portfolio, comme avant.

Les conséquences de tes actes, bah ouais tu es grand maintenant, seront simples.


Dans le premier cas, pas de souci, je viendrais ici l'esprit serein. Aucune pression protocolaire n'accompagnera le clic de ma souris. Je profiterais de tes interventions comme n'importe quel autre posteur.
Et dans le second, hum c'est là que ça devient intéressant, je déplacerais tes interventions du portfolio vers ce sujet. Et en dédommagement des soucis occasionnés pour ce déplacement, je l'assortirais d'une interdiction temporaire d'interventions dans le fil d'où il dérogeait aux consignes. Elles sont certes barbantes mais hélas nécessaires au bon déroulement des interventions de chacun sur le portfolio.

*En attendant de se revoir sur le portfolio* préfigure le sujet qui peut te permettre tous les excès vertement réprimandés _"dans les cimes du forum"_ (thebigcopyright). Il préfigure aussi pour moi une nouvelle forme de suppression des messages hors-consignes. Un truc inspiré de l'authentification à deux facteurs et du _sandboxing_ promptement créé pour contenter le plus grand nombre de macgé-users adeptes de l'image.

Tu veux de l'espace pour t'exprimer, en voilà !




_« C'est sur cette intervention solennelle cher Monsieur le Président, chers membres de la Cour, Mesdames et Messieurs les Jurés et vous, cher public venu nombreux pour l'inauguration de cette succursale que se termine mon message à caractère informatif. Je vais de ce pas m'en retourner dans mes quartiers, où m'attendent quelques affaires en souffrance. Des affaires que vous ne manquerez pas de suivre et de retrouver ici. Ainsi donc, sans plus attendre, je laisse la parole à la défense… »_


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2019)

Uyea

Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde. ​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépasse un peu les 800 pix en largeur, mais la photo est normalement pas trop lourde.



Tu sais ce que j'en fais des palourdes, Madame la spygirl de flotowland, je les plonge dans un bouillon frémissant. Un bon petit bouillon d'ailleurs, si tu veux la recette, je la tiens de ma grand-mère. Et ma mamie, quand elle te demandait des tronçons de 8 centimètres, t'avais pas interêt à revenir avec des tronçons de 10 et quelques. Elle avait l'œil ! Donc, non, tu repasseras ^^

En plus, ça n'est pas comme si tu n'avais pas connu le sujet des panoramas…


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?

Note qu'elle fait moins de 800 pix en hauteur, donc en faisant de l'origami, ca devrait faire 800 px max !!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet des panoramas ?



Le sujet a été fermé le 19 octobre 2013...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Le plus bel instant d'un mec dans une piscine 



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?



Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

> La précipitation de la réorganisation peut tout à fait vous mécontenter. Si tel était le cas, vous pouvez nous en faire part afin de voir ensemble comment aménager la nouvelle grille.



Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?

Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça fait pas un peu doublons ?
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/postez-vos-plus-beaux-instants.1271970/page-83#post-13434619


Où ça un tromblon ?!


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...


On a aussi le droit de citer sans supprimer la photo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah, si on le réouvrait ?
> 
> Avec comme contrainte 20000 px minimum !!


Je te savais gourmande mais à ce point…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Npn, non, c'est le lieu pour se lâcher sans les contraintes de Portfolio, vas-y, fonce, séries, photo floues, sous et sur-ex, que y a que toi qui les aime, trop grandes, etc...



Bon , alors je vais me lâcher


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , alors je vais me lâcher



Ici, parce que par exemple celle que tu viens de poster dans PVPBi (la maison à colombages sur ciel d'orage),  n'est, à mon avis, pas un plus bel instant mais un instantané. C'est à dire 125e de sec. diaph 16, capteur à 200 iso, bon je dis ça, les exifs ne sont pas apparents sur ton post... Tu vois ici j'ai le droit de commenter alors que là-haut non.
Ici on a même le droit de flooder, mais surtout de poster plus d'une fois par jour. Alors je reposte.

Les élèves du CP de mon village au concert harmonique
(C'est pas un plus bel instant, juste un bon moment pour eux).





​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Armada Rouen 2019


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2019)

Oui mais là il y a une tentative de composition graphique, elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...
Mais qu'il est chiant çui-là...
Parfois, oui


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> elle aurait pu figurer dans PVPBi...


Non, elle ne penche pas


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, elle ne penche pas


Si elle penche !


----------

